

Planning, Cheating and Faking Your Way Through JavaScript Tests - reybango
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/scriptjunkie/gg649850.aspx

======
kevinburke
Thanks, this was really useful. I saved it in Delicious.

~~~
cjohansen
Glad you liked it! :)

